# A Pic Of T'foundry....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mac

here's a pic of the sh1thole where i work and the largest/heaviest job we've made to date.

it's a press frame that, when cast weighed in at about 580tonnes , when finished it'll be closer to 350tonnes.

there are three fettlers on top of the job arc airing the excess down (that we, the burners left on







)










*anyone else got pics of their workplace??*

regards, john.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm mainly office based so I won't bore anyone with pictures.

I've always been curious about Roy's workplace. Interesting to see where all the RLT work is done......


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Glad to hear there is still some heavy industry in Sheffield.

What's the mould for something like that made of, surely not sand?

How long does it take to cool down?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great post John, that is some heavy metal 

My job is split office and field so not really anything to show really







Can now see what your watches take a beating


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

the mould for this (and most of por jobs) are made into moulding pits, the medium foundry uses pits as well as moulding boxes.

*jeremy*, sand is used and is bound with resin & acid, a sort of epoxy mix. the job is mainly core assembly (cores put together rather like a 3D puzzel, then back-filled)

there are two types of sand that we use, facing sand which (as the name implies) is applied to the face of the pattern and allows for a high quality finish, this sand being chromite and at one time, zircon sand, the former strips from the casting much easier than zircon.

backing sand is silica and is much cheaper (and more porous to let the gas get away from the casting surface) and is used for approximately 95% of the mould.

from the metal being poured, we burned the heads off about three weeks later, as this is carbon steel, it's prone to cracking if worked on at too lower temp and we will remove the heads at between 150-450 degrees C, it is then quickly loaded onto a heat treatment furnace for (i think) stress relieving, making it safe to work on.

regards, john.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is where I spend most of my day


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

The steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

John, are a number of furnaces used to produce that so you have enough steel to complete it in one pouring?

I don't think I fancy a number of huge crucibles on overhead cranes swinging around above me with that much molten metal in them. Not that a fraction of that couldn't still kill you.

Seeing concrete explode from a small splash is bad enough.

Do you ever have spills?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> This is where I spend most of my day


Jason, Seeing your pic took me back a hundred years ago to when somebody nicked my 3 litre Capri (envious or what?) from the car park of the Crest Hotel in Wembley. It was found next day by an off-duty cop walking to work in Ealing. "Looks like somebody's had a real go at the interior though, sir (sir?)". It was exactly how I'd left it. Glad to see times don't change.

Graham


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi murph

we have just one 100tonne furnace,a vad unit and a vod unit, i don't know what this means (something to do with de-gassing),but the metal can be kept up to temp by placing the ladles inside.

we have a 250tonne crane and a 200tonne crane, the rest of the ladles go onto large cast iron stands, if the ones on the stands are not aligned correctly with the ingates on the mould then everyone in fron gets some (me included







), i once was copping a shower of metal that was burning quarter inch holes through my visor, it was getting very uncomfortable but you have to keep facing it (as the back of the head is exposed), i was stepping backwards feeling for the edge of the stage plate (being a twenty foot drop in to the next pit, i had to turn and jump off the staging, about a five feet drop, by the time i'd landed on the pitside, i had no hair on the back of my head, i looked like fryer tuck














, but it hurt like buggery, i also got a dollop down my glve which made a mess of my little finger.

the doc at the hospital said that my hair would never grow back and that i would need a skin graft so that i could bend my little finger- he was wrong on both counts 

regs, john.

off to work now


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well done for staying in the job







,ive done some air arc and cast welding in my time ,bloody dirty job ,the crap in it spits everywhere and cast welding is like welding with a dirty snot stick


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No photo`s of my present workplace but I found this from a few years ago









[attachmentid=6251]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive only ever seen those telephones on the telly, usually Sunday evening BBC1 ....









Are you talking to the other members of the Afro appreciation society?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive only ever seen those telephones on the telly, usually Sunday evening BBC1 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were about 7 years old when this photo was taken ya cheeky pup


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive only ever seen those telephones on the telly, usually Sunday evening BBC1 ....
> ...


I 'ad lots of 'air once.

Once.

Sigh.

I still want to know what ear hair's for. Whatever it's for I'm becoming better equipped with every passing week. Bit deaf, tho'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


>


So Jason, you were working for the fuzz, bugging my phones you fink











chris l said:


> I 'ad lots of 'air once.
> 
> Once.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that, bought the nasal hair clippers...!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

John I like the pic of the foundry









Nice to see some heavy industry


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> This is where I spend most of my day


A tidy job was had by............no one











jasonm said:


> This is where I spend most of my day


A tidy job was had by............no one


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hi mac
> 
> here's a pic of the sh1thole where i work and the largest/heaviest job we've made to date.
> 
> ...


John - do you have workmates like these?

http://www.1500videos.com/

Look for The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> This is where I spend most of my day


All that's missing is a half eaten Ginsters


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> http://www.1500videos.com/


bloody hell Paul what a fantastic site!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.1500videos.com/
> ...


Good eh? Would have told u about it but thought you knew.



Mrcrowley said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I spend most of my day
> ...


Is that a discarded watch box in the passenger floor well??


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

This is from a good few years ago now. Seems like a very long time ago (suppose it is really), I think this may have been taken before this century began!







Feels strange seeing myself in a uniform again.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No photo`s of my present workplace but I found this from a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrgghh, I need more of the secret anti-hersuitness ingredient, quickly...... I won't be able to keep it under control.....oh no, it's too late!!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

John - Fascinating... cheers for that.

Not my best pic but... my office "mate"


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

My old desk in my new office










The newest look to the server room, now consistently 66 degrees Fahrenheit.










This is the shop floor in our new manufacturing building, I like the effect of the lights.










You can see more pictures here, just in case you're interested.

Martin


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't get around so much now, but here's a Job I won (I'm an estimator now)


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> This is where I spend most of my day


Saw on another thread that you are a hospital rep. Obviously not infection control products though...........









Me too (40 years this month) - orthopaedics/orthotics now

Grey


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What happened Cammy?







..... fresh faced copper to Freddie Mercury









I used to work here:










Well to be more precise about 8000 feet below (that's me on the left):


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I spend most of my day
> ...


Have you met Jason?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


"Nae Doc, it's no' a Pepsi bezel, it's ma ringworm"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------

